# Thetford toilet - Repairs on the fly! and the black tank!



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm of the generation that, if a repair needs doing you just get on and do it.

As everybody who does their own repairs knows, you try and get the ACTUAL bits you need from the ACTUAL people who made the broken item. This way, you're guaranteed to get the right bit, with the right fit(?). If the said bit is not available, then you improvise (if you can).

We have the 'foot flush' Thetford toilet which has two pedals - one to open the valve and flush, the second to just add water to the bowl. The second pedal suddenly suffered with the old 'foot to the floor and stay there' syndrome.

Operation is via a cycle style steel cable with soft metal ferules at each end. It was quite obvious right from the start (on a site in the middle of nowhere) that I wasn't going to stumble across a Thetford main dealer down the local high street. Knowing that most cycle dealers used to sell lengths of gear or brake cable inners with a clip on/screw on ferule, I headed for the nearest Halfords.

Back to the 'generation' bit I mentioned at the beginning, I assumed that I would be able to discuss the options of ferrule types gauges of wire and other significant factors, only to be met with 'No we ain't got nuffin like that you'll have to go to the manufacturers for it, can't help you mate!' (after refusing to handle it once he'd found out where it came from!).

A man on a mission with a Dremmel in his RV is a terrible adversary when it comes to negative comments.

I grabbed a cable which appeared to be of suitable thickness and adequate length and a chocolate block electrical connector ('we don't stock replacement ferrels') and hot footed it back to said RV with a cunning plan.

The original ferrels on each end of the cable are spherical in shape (necessary at the pedal end because it moves three dimensionally) but all of the ferrels on offer are cylindrical. Dremmel soon saw to that! A quick snip to cut to the right length, Dremmel did a sterling job of cutting the brass twin connector from inside the chocolate block in half and, low and behold, we have a securable ferrel end to finish off at the valve!

Job done for £6.57!

Well, not quite, whilst I had the toilet demounted, it was an ideal time to flush out the tank and give it a good clean. This was when I noticed that firm slurry has gathered around the edges of the tank and is unlikely (even with the old ice cube trick) that it will dislodge anytime soon. I must believe that this is an eleven year build up (not even I'm full of that much cr*p). Linda's super flusher is superb except that on our Winnie (due to it having three waste tanks instead of two) the 4" pipes are extended to allow for the extra 1 1/2" waste from the shower, so hose pressure can be indiscriminately diverted.

On this basis, I think I have come up with a solution to full and complete cleaning of black tanks without a) removing it or the toilet, b) alleviating the need to drive to Scotland and back with a ton of ice cubes, c)without getting dirty! The prototype is off the drawing board and I will be putting it together in the next few days.

I will keep you all posted as to it's success or otherwise.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

i need help with this toilet, top part (you know what i mean) doesnt seem to want to enter bottom tank not sure what to do. what is this ice cube solution???? i think i may need to try it.

i have just driven back from scotland lol after picking the Laika up. not american but i suspect we have similar toilets of the marine type??


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

A man after my own heart BUT
Let me stop you there Foggy it is not legal to keep Pirana Fish in a toilet or black Tank, Back to the drawing board :lol: 
Geo


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I had a similar problem with ours this week. Foot to the floor and will not go back. Took the toilet off which was two bolts, fiddled and bashed it, cleaned it as well as I could, WD 40 and oil, whatever and it worked. Not only that but I got it back where it should be and it still worked. Went for a shower and it cost me nothing. Thetford will be going bust ! 
But where does all that crap come from . I don't know but I have the perfect answer to the problem........ Get the wife and kids to go to the camp site toilets just like I do


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Crocodiles?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

First thing in the morning or last thing at night. Too cold for crocs


----------

